# My Micra



## Paddi-K10 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello,
that is my Micra.from 1991, it has 54hp.I am to be converted thereby it. 

here are pictures:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Cool!
:thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

meeep meeeeep


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, put a turbo on that suka and that biotch would fly, HEHEHE


----------



## Paddi-K10 (Mar 9, 2003)

it is not so easily one tubro to too put.I would like another engine into the Micra to build, but that will last still something. 

Are there the Micra in the USA?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nea, that's a European car, none here in the US. just like the pulsar, cefiero, skyline, etc


----------



## Paddi-K10 (Mar 9, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *Nice! *


are you from Germany?


----------



## Paddi-K10 (Mar 9, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *nea, that's a European car, none here in the US. just like the pulsar, cefiero, skyline, etc *



that I imagined


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *meeep meeeeep *


LMAO!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

We actually had 1 of those things come in for sevice at the dealer.
Slipped in from Canada.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Paddi-K10 said:


> *Are there the Micra in the USA? *


We got older models (Mid-late 80's) up here in the Great White North (Canada). I would think Americans had them, too... *shrugs* Nothing after 1990 I think. Maybe '89.

But that is a nice looking car you have there.


----------



## Paddi-K10 (Mar 9, 2003)

Ranex said:


> *We got older models (Mid-late 80's) up here in the Great White North (Canada). I would think Americans had them, too... *shrugs* Nothing after 1990 I think. Maybe '89.
> 
> But that is a nice looking car you have there.  *


it already gave to the 80's. Thanks, intend however still some with it.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

We in the US never had any car under the Micra name. We may have had the model under a different name, but I'm familiar with just about every Japanese car sold here from 1980 on, and it doesn't look very familiar


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Paddi-K10 said:


> *are you from Germany? *


Nope.But I have relatives there and my grandma's half german.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

wow, thats gotta be the coolest Micra ive ever seen!


----------

